# Malta.



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

Just been on hols. the lattice aerial masts are still there in Valetta. Cant think what was Maltas call sign on M/F and its area call sign.


----------



## gwzm (Nov 7, 2005)

Malta's Area System c/s was GYZ. I don't recall the M/F c/s but remember sending OBS messages addressed OBS = MET LUQA = 

Happy days,

gwzm


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

Malta's M/F call sign was VPT.


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

Now it comes back. ZDK was Gibralter and ZNR was Aden


----------



## John Leary (Mar 30, 2005)

Tai Pan
My old exercise logging book that I kept because it might come in useful someday shows that Malta's HF callsigns were as follows.4331 MHz (weather) GYR, 6386 Mhz (ship to shore) GYX3, 8566 MHz (ship to shore) GYX4, 8710 MHz (ship to shore and weather) 9HD, 8594 MHz (ship to shore) GYR4, 12849 MHz (ship to shore) GYX5. Not many people know that, but then again would they want to?

Best regards John


----------



## GBXZ (Nov 4, 2008)

The Fleet Weather Forecast from Malta used shipping forecast areas, the only one that I can recall is Crusader (Very PC) that covered the Eastern med, Gabi ? Alboran ? may have been others.
GBXZ


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Good morning GBXZ. 

Melita, Sidra, Boot and Gabes spring to mind. Copied this stuff many times from Malta's CW Naval Bcast when in Bacchus/GHVE.


----------

